# 13.5 weeks and I've been asked "The Question"



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Person at the vet: "What kind of mix is that?"

Me: "Um German and Czech." 

Person at the vet: "Huh"

I knew it would happen. It happens with Kya because her ears never went up. It happens with Phinneas because he is a mutant giant of a min pin but I was really hoping with my sweet Milla it wouldn't happen. Oh well. I guess I officially belong to the "I own a sable working line dog everyone thinks is a mixed breed" club now.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Or a Coyote, or a wolf . . .


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I have a rare lab with pointy ears (yeah, that guy in my picture!)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I think almost all of us have had it happen more then once.

Last week in my puppy class I was asked by one of the other owners what kind of dog Delgado was, I explained he was a GSD and he gave me a funny look. There's a classic black and tan show lines puppy in the same class, so I figured that didn't help the confusion so I followed up with "he's from working lines" Oh boy, big mistake *sigh* 10 minutes of trying to explain the differences between show lines and working lines and he walked away looking like I was a idiot.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, it's not quite the same, since Gabe is black and red, but the other day, I had a guy ask me what lines he was from, and I was really pleased. Even moreso when he seemed to know what I was talking about when I said Czech/Slovakian.

...I have had several people ask what breed he is. I mean, I would understand better if he was sable or black, but he looks like your stereotypical black and red GSD.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

A lady that works at Petsmart told me that my GSD looked like a Border Collie.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I only had problems when he was a pup, with the ears not being up and all everyone thought he was a mix. I was bad also, whenever someone would ask what he's mixed with my response was "German Shepherd." Now, no one seems to question it, I guess anyone that looks at his face can easily tell that there is nothing in there but pure blood.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

The poor sable dogs get it all the time. I have a sable show/working cross and I've gotten wolf-mix, just plain wolf, Belgian shepherd, shepherd mix, etc. 

It doesn't help sometimes even with the German show-line dogs, since some of them look so much different than the American lines that are in all the ads and books and the like. I've even had people walk up to me and ask what Discoe was mixed with. 

My Pekingese is tri-color, so there was no hope for him right out of the womb...lol. Doesn't help that around here, Pekes aren't terribly popular so not many people own them. It's fun to hear what people manage to make up, though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know how you feel. I, too, was asked if Hans was "some kind of German Shepherd mix." LOL!
His ears were doing the dance at the time. 

Today I finally got, "That is a NICE German Shepherd puppy!" I was ridiculously happy. Funny how we can be so sensitive to comments about our knuckleheads...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

kbella999 said:


> A lady that works at Petsmart told me that my GSD looked like a Border Collie.


Would that be the German border?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nobody ever believes me when I tell them Ditto is a purebred. :smirk:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i vote we change the name of the club to "I own
a German Shepherd that everyone thinks is a mixed breed club" 
so we can include all pb GSD's.



TimberGSD2 said:


> Person at the vet: "What kind of mix is that?"
> 
> Me: "Um German and Czech."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a black and red DDR GSD. He looks like a classic GSD, and yet I have been informed at petsmart that he is a lab mix, and someone else told me he has some wolf in him. LOL People can't help offering their vast knowledge of GSDs.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I have a black and red DDR GSD. He looks like a classic GSD, and yet I have been informed at petsmart that he is a lab mix, and someone else told me he has some wolf in him. LOL People can't help offering their vast knowledge of GSDs.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i vote we change the name of the club to "I own
> a German Shepherd that everyone thinks is a mixed breed club"
> so we can include all pb GSD's.


I second this. All in favor?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> I second this. All in favor?


Aye!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wolfiesmom said:


> someone else told me he has some wolf in him.



Weeeelll, technically...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> I second this. All in favor?


Aye! LOL!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think we should also have a "Owners of small dogs scoop their darlings up when they see my GSD puppy coming" Club


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I think we should also have a "Owners of small dogs scoop their darlings up when they see my GSD puppy coming" Club


LOL! I get REALLY funny looks from many walking a small poodle and a large GSD puppy together, I can't wait until he's full grown and that'll really get them going


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I think we should also have a "Owners of small dogs scoop their darlings up when they see my GSD puppy coming" Club


That is if they can scoop them up before the little beasts come charging our GSDs (who just look at them and us like "is he for real?")


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I think we should also have a "Owners of small dogs scoop their darlings up when they see my GSD puppy coming" Club



:blush: I scoop up my GSD puppy when I see other dogs coming. He's still in a crucial phase when it comes to socializing with other dogs. Also, he doesn't have his full set of shots yet, and I just don't trust other people when it comes to vaccinating their pets.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

scooping up may set up an alarm association in your dog by your quick panicked actions .
I would keep him four feet on the ground , and ask the other people to control their dogs, keep distance , or keep walking on .


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

carmspack said:


> scooping up may set up an alarm in the dog. I would keep him four feet on the ground , and ask the other people to control their dogs, keep distance , or keep walking on .


I'm only talking about loose dogs, which, unfortunately, is a common occurence. With other leashed/fenced dogs, we just keep walking. When a loose dog is coming for us, I calmly scoop him up and try to be as casual as possible with the other dog running around my legs.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

haha My girl Rusti is liver colored and most people don't believe she is a GSD purebreed but calling her a Border Collie was pretty far out there.



Sunflowers said:


> Would that be the German border?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> :blush: I scoop up my GSD puppy when I see other dogs coming.


How? 

Mine is 40 lbs!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shade said:


> LOL! I get REALLY funny looks from many walking a small poodle and a large GSD puppy together, I can't wait until he's full grown and that'll really get them going


Yeah, I think I will get a black and tan Chi in the future, just for snicks ...:crazy:


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> How?
> 
> Mine is 40 lbs!


Gabe's still about 22lbs, so it's doable.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> Gabe's still about 22lbs, so it's doable.


Heh, heh. Get back to me in 3 weeks.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Heh, heh. Get back to me in 3 weeks.


Oh, I know. He's growing so fast...


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Well, I don't have a GSD....YET!! Dang it. Haha but I will!!

I've been asked if I have a dwarf GSD. I had to look around for a second before I realized they were asking about Meatloaf. I explained he was a Pembroke Corgi. They then said "No, he's a Cardigan. Pembrokes don't come in that color." Haha I just walked away. This coming from someone who didn't even know what he was to begin with.


----------

